# Klemperer's Bruckner



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I have this:










I'm trying to break it down into its individual components. For example, would this be the same recording of #4?










I can't check the dates because my actual CDs are 2000 miles away, well cared for but inaccessible to me.

If anyone can help me, I'd appreciate that very much!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Editorial Reviews
> To celebrate the 40th anniversary of Otto Klemperer s death, EMI Classics pays tribute
> to the incomparable conductor with the release of an extensive edition of luxurious
> yet affordably-priced boxsets. The first batch of three is available this November.
> ...


From the Amazon website, perhaps this helps :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´m pretty sure they are the same. 

There are some other Klemperer 4ths, but not on the EMI label, and they are in mono (an old vox recording; live mono recording on Italian labels; + maybe more too). 

EMI has now been bought by Warner.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I think that it is the same version of the 4th. Recently I bought this...










...which (I assume) is remastered version of the stand alone 4th you have pictured. According to the booklet it was recorded in September 1963. The Arkivmusic review of your boxed set has the date for the 4th Symphony contained therein as September 1963.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That's great stuff! 

Can I get the 5th done as well?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

science said:


> That's great stuff!
> 
> Can I get the 5th done as well?


Now you're being greedy:lol:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe there is only 1x of each EMI Klemp recorded Bruckner symphony.


----------

